# Trouble finding correct crush washer for HS928



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

As some already advised, it's not imperative to replace these with every oil change as Honda recommends. However, still would be nice to have a couple spares on hand. I've purchased three different ones (in lots) and none come close to matching the one I pulled off and reinstalled during first oil change. What the machine has is made of a bright silvery soft alloy. Inside it measures approximately 1.25 cm. Fits the drain plug very well. Here's what I've been sold so far: (1) From the dealer, a pack of similarly colored washers but about 50% larger on the outside. The center measures about 1.50 cm. (2) From a seller on EBay, a pack if similarity colored washers roughly double the size of what's on the machine and about 1.75 cm on the inside. I'll note that it's unlikely either of the above would even fit into the area, as the drain port is very low to the machine's chassis. (3) I took the original to a auto parts store while the oil was draining and they ordered the correct size, which is about 1.25 cm on the inside. The problem here is they are one weird looking washer, made of copper and having two thin outer layers with a visible gap in between. I guess the gap disappears when you tighten the drain plug. But the design is so different from Honda's I'd be afraid to use it. Am wondering if Honda may have complicated this by adding the 3-4" extension extending out from the actual drain port on the side of the engine? This appears to be to make oil draining easier, but perhaps the plug the extension takes is smaller than what was originally used?


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

hank said:


> Am wondering if Honda may have complicated this by adding the 3-4" extension extending out from the actual drain port on the side of the engine? This appears to be to make oil draining easier, but perhaps the plug the extension takes is smaller than what was originally used?


Did you purchase this blower new?
I was under the impression that only the HS1332 had the drain extension.
At least my HS928TCD doesn't have one.


----------



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes - Purchased the HS928 new. Was told they would take care of the warranty paperwork, so I haven't confirmed with that with Honda. Looks new and had a manual. It's not, however, Honda's "newest" edition, having sat in dealer showroom. at least since last winter. They had a newer one with electric start and there were some small noticeable differences in some of the minor areas (fuel shutoff, if I recall correctly). The guy who set it up said you can drain from either side. On the R there's a more normal plug. On the L there's the one with the extension. He went so far as to tell me to hold the extension base with a wrench so that it doesn't screw out when you remove the plug on the end.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

hank said:


> Yes - Purchased the HS928 new. Was told they would take care of the warranty paperwork, so I haven't confirmed with that with Honda. Looks new and had a manual. It's not, however, Honda's "newest" edition, having sat in dealer showroom. at least since last winter. They had a newer one with electric start and there were some small noticeable differences in some of the minor areas (fuel shutoff, if I recall correctly). The guy who set it up said you can drain from either side. On the R there's a more normal plug. On the L there's the one with the extension. He went so far as to tell me to hold the extension base with a wrench so that it doesn't screw out when you remove the plug on the end.


Try this part number 90601-ZE1-000 Washer, drain plug 10.2 mm


----------



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

Ordered: part number 90601-ZE1-000 Washer, drain plug 10.2 mm. They appear to be in short supply & fetch a pretty penny. Thanks.


----------

